# Trimer-capacitador variable y bobinas



## sopabrother (Sep 3, 2007)

¿Cual es la diferencia entre un trimer y un capacitador variable?
¿Puede fundionar uno como otro?
Tengo un trimer de 3 pines (dos están juntos y el tercero es mucho mas gordo que el resto) ¿como se conectan los pines? creo que es: el gordo y uno cualquiera de los dos que están juntos ¿Estoy en lo cierto?

Además de esto me gustaría saber donde puedo encontrar cable AWG de diferentes medidas para hacer inductancias (en mi tieda de electrónica me venden bobinas de 20 metros por mas dinero del q me quiero gastar.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2007)

Trimer = Capacitor variable

Trimmer: Es un capacitor variable de ajuste eventual, generalmente en fabrica o taller, no tiene perilla ni eje, se accede a el mediante herramienta especial.

De las 3 patas 2 son lo mismo y son 1 polo de capacitor, la tercera es el otro polo del capacitor

Diametro alambre : Depende donde vivas !,  busca una casa que venda material para bobinado de motores.


----------

